# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > Международный  детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016" >  Победители Первого международного вокального конкурса IN-KU "Песенная Карусель 2016"!

## Mazaykina

* Первый международный вокальный онлайн конкурс IN-KU
 "Песенная карусель 2016"

*[IMG]http://*********ru/10025211.jpg[/IMG]*



 

ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЗАКРЫТЫМ!

Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей вокального мастерства приглашаем на церемонию оглашения результатов Конкурса и вручения призов.

*

----------

aichka (01.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), Larisa1982 (28.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), prelestkatya (01.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.10.2016), ttanya (01.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016), Елабужанка (09.10.2016), кэт радистка (02.10.2016), МУЗОК (01.10.2016), РусЛена (04.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (02.10.2016), Тариэлька (01.10.2016), татуся (03.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Данные участников конкурса:*
*ИТОГОВАЯ* 

*название песни, конкурсная номинация, возрастная категория,*
*СУММА*







*БАЛЛОВ*

*(Внимание! Порядковый номер в протоколе может не совпадать с номером участника!)*
*(все члены жюри)*











*ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 1 возрастная категория: 3–5 лет.*

*(Общее кол-во: 15 номеров)*




*1). Рег.№ 16. "Песенка мамонтёнка". 3-5 л.* 


*136*

*2). Рег.№ 28. "А я чайничала" 3-5 л.* 


*136*

*3). Рег.№ 32. "Топни ножка моя" 3-5 л.*


*124*

*4). Рег.№ 50. "Красные сапожки" 3-5 л.* 


*133*

*5). Рег.№ 67. "Я рисую облака" 3-5л.* 


*155*

*6). Рег.№ 76. "От носика до хвостика" 3-5л.* 


*173*

*7). Рег.№ 96. "Паровоз" 3-5 л.*


*164,5*

*8). Рег.№ 115.  "Расскажи мне сказку, мама" 3-5 л.* 


*168,5*

*9). Рег.№ 117. "Люблюка" 3-5 л.* 


*134,5*

*10). Рег.№ 119.  "Мамин день" 3-5 л.* 


*130*

*11). Рег.№ 139.  "Ромашка" 3-5 л.* 


*127,5*

*12). Рег. № 148. "Мамочка любимая" 3-5 л.* 


*143*

*13). Рег.№161. "Песенка про папу" 3-5 л.* 


*140*

*14). Рег.№167. "Раз ладошка, два ладошка" 3-5 л.* 


*129*

*15). Рег.№170. "Ромашка" 3-5 л.*


*129*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 2 возрастная категория: 6–8 лет.*

*(Общее кол-во: 34 номера).*




*16). Рег.№ 2. "Оранжевое солнце" 6-8 лет*


*134*

*17). Рег.№4. "Тучка" 6-8 лет* 


*142*

*18). Рег.№6. "Эх!"  6-8 лет* 


*146*

*19). Рег.№9. "Человек-чудак." 6-8 л.* 


*137*

*20). Рег.№11. "Первый снег." 6-8 л.* 


*147*

*21). Рег.№13. "Семечки" 6-8 л.* 


*0*

*22). Рег.№18. "У вечного огня". 6-8 л.*


*165*

*23). Рег.№22. "Вместе хорошо". 6-8 л.* 


*166*

*24). Рег.№26. "Валенки" 6-8 л.*


*147*

*25). Рег.№40. "Весёлые нотки" 6-8 л.* 


*147*

*26). Рег.№ 55. "Песня Бабы-Яги". 6-8л.* 


*147*

*27). Рег.№ 60. "Мы с друзьями". 6-8л.* 


*152*

*28). Рег.№ 63. "Песня Снегурочки". 6-8л.* 


*145*

*29). Рег.№ 65. "На ладошках неба пляшут облака". 6-8л.* 


*172*

*30). Рег. № 70. "Весна" 6-8л.* 


*156*

*31). Рег.№ 74. "Нежная песенка" 6-8л.* 


*162*

*32). Рег.№ 78. "Молодая бабушка" 6-8л.* 


*168*

*33). Рег.№ 92. "Коромыслице" 6-8 л.* 


*157*

*34). Рег.№ 98. "Ожившая кукла" 6-8 л.* 


*164*

*35). Рег.№ 107. "Как у нас было на Дону" 6-8 л. * 


*153*

*36). Рег.№ 123. "Всё ли можно сосчитать" 6-8 л.*


*138*

*37). Рег.№ 125.  "Так держать!" 6-8 л.* 


*153*

*38). Рег.№ 127.  "Отмените войну" 6-8 л.*


*152*

*39). Рег.№ 129.  "Кружевные сказки" 6-8 л.* 


*168*

*40). Рег.№ 133. "Кунелле саяхат" ("Весёлое путешествие")* 


*149*

*41). № 137. "Лесная песенка" 6-8 л.* 


*139*

*42). Рег.№ 144. "Зуб молочный" 6-8 л.* 


*153*

*43). Рег.№ 146. "Какого цвета лето" 6-8 л.* 


*125*

*44). Рег.№ 151. "Залетела к нам оса" 6-8 л.* 


*80*

*45). Рег.№ 157. "Башмачки" 6-8 л.* 


*143*

*46). Рег.№163. "Гармонь моя" 6-8 л.* 


*175*

*47). Рег.№165. "Неразлучные друзья" 6-8 л.* 


*141*

*48). Рег.№166. "У нас нонче субботея" 6-8 л.* 


*149*

*49). Рег.№168. "Нет милей Руси" 6-8 л.*


*156*






*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 3 возрастная категория: 9–11 лет.*

*(Общее кол-во: 18 номеров)*




*50). Рег.№20. "Бабочка". 9-11 л.* 


*166*

*51). Рег.№24. "По барабану". 9-11 л.* 


*160*

*52). Рег.№30. "В деревне ёжики" 9-11 л.*


*176*

*53). Рег.№36. "Салют героям!" 9-11 л.* 


*160,5*

*54). Рег.№38. "Счастье русской земли" 9-11 л.*


*172*

*55). Рег.№42. "Когда я стану миллионером". 9-11 л.* 


*107*

*56). Рег.№44. "Как пойду я на быструю речку". 9-11 л.*


*178*

*57). Рег.№ 46. "Happy".  9-11 л.* 


*156*

*58). Рег.№ 48. "Звездопад".  9-11 л.* 


*112*

*59). Рег.№ 53. "Кузя едет на коне". 9-11 л.*


*168*

*60). Рег.№ 58. "Посвящаю Москве". 9-11л.* 


*171*

*61). Рег.№ 81. "Жил-был на свете мальчик" 9-11 л.*


*157*

*62). Рег.№ 111.  " Крункнер " 9-11 л.*


*159*

*63). Рег.№ 113.  "Hora din Moldova" 9-11 л.* 


*166*

*64). Рег.№ 121. "Ласточки" 9-11 л.* 


*159*

*65). Рег.№ 135. "Маленький принц" 9-11 л.*


*161*

*66). Рег.№ 153. "Мамины глаза" 9-11л.* 


*148*

*67). Рег.№169. "Simply the best" 9-11 л.* 


*146*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 4 возрастная категория: 12–14 лет.*

*(Общее кол-во: 9 номеров)*




*68). Рег.№34. "Я падаю в небо". 12-14 л.* 


*156*

*69). Рег.№ 84. "Мама" 12-14 л.*


*165*

*70). Рег.№ 88. "Моя семья" 12-14 л.* 


*161*

*71). Рег.№ 101. "Весна" 12-14 л.*


*167*

*72). Рег.№ 109. "Мама" 12-14 л. * 


*180*

*73). Рег.№ 131. "Қазақтай ел қайда" (Гостеприимные казахи) 12-14 л.* 


*152*

*74). Рег.№ 141. "Последний бой" 12-14 л.*


*147*

*75).  Рег.№155. "По сеничкам Дуняшенька" 12-14 л.* 


*169*

*76).  Рег.№159. "Адлятала птушка" (на белорусском яз.) 12-14 л.* 


*156*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 1 возрастная категория: 3–5 лет*




*(Общее кол-во: 6 номеров)*




*77).  Рег.№14. "Веснушки." 3-5 л.*


*126*

*78).  Рег.№ 64. "Мамина пісня" 3-5 л.* 


*115*

*79).  Рег.№ 91. "Бибика" 3-5 л.* 


*133*

*80).  Рег.№ 136. "Что такое Родина?"  3-5 л. * 


*148*

*81). Рег.№ 138. "Пусть всегда будет солнце" (на башкирском яз.) 3-5 л. * 


*167*

*82). Рег.№ 143. "Хлопайте в ладоши" 3-5 л. * 


*129*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 2 возрастная категория: 6–8 лет.*



*(Общее кол-во: 28 номеров)*




*83). Рег.№ 3.  "Подарил колечко" 6-8 лет*


*101*

*84). Рег.№5. "Балачак" ("Детство") 6-8 лет*


*151*

*85). Рег.№7. "Наследники победы" 6-8 лет* 


*127*

*86). Рег.№12. "Одного разу у селі." 6-8 л.* 


*108*

*87). Рег.№17. "Семечки" 6-8 л. * 


*117*

*88). Рег.№19. "Весенний вечер" 6-8 л.*


*141*

*89). Рег.№21. "Как у наших у ворот".  6-8 л. * 


*138*

*90). Рег.№25. "Что зовём мы родиной?" 6-8 л.* 


*143*

*91). Рег.№27. "Ангел" 6-8 л. * 


*113,5*

*92). Рег.№29. "Достык" 6-8 л.*


*139*

*93). Рег.№33. "Весёлые нотки" 6-8 л. * 


*143*

*94). Рег.№35. "Восхитительный гламур" 6-8 л.* 


*150,5*

*95). Рег.№37. "Тучка" 6-8 л.*


*122*

*96). Рег.№43. "Юбилейная" 6-8 л. * 


*137*

*97). Рег.№45. "Зуб молочный" 6-8 л. * 


*161*

*98). Рег.№ 52. "Мы шагаем как солдаты" 6-8 л.*


*171*

*99). Рег.№ 71. "Деда-непоседа" 6-8 л. * 


*166*

*100). Рег.№ 73. "Песенка феечек" 6-8 л.*


*141,5*

*101). Рег. № 87. "Кошка беспородная" 6-8 л.*


*160*

*102). Рег.№ 95. "Подружки" 6-8 л.*


*134,5*

*103). Рег.№ 102. "Было у матушки 12 дочерей" 6-8 л.*


*149*

*104). Рег.№ 110.  "Вайара" ("Праздник")" 6-8 л.* 


*155*

*105). Рег.№ 124. "Песенка бабочек"  6-8 л.*


*156*

*106). Рег.№ 126. "Частушки"  6-8 л.*


*145,5*

*107). Рег.№ 130. "Круглая песня"  6-8 л. * 


*156*

*108). Рег.№ 132. "Прадедушка"  6-8 л. * 


*105*

*109). Рег.№ 152. "Моя Россия". 6-8л.*


*139*

*110). Рег.№ 154. "Пригласите песенку". 6-8л.*

*151*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




*ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 3 возрастная категория: 9–11 лет*




*(Общее кол-во: 5 номеров)*




*111). Рег.№10. "Здравствуй, Счастье!" 9-11 л.* 


*167*

*112). Рег.№ 108.  "Show girl" 9-11 л.*


*100*

*113). Рег.№ 122.  "Папа мой" 9-11 л.*


*173,5*

*114). Рег.№ 145. "Птицы белые" 9-11 л.*


*162*

*115). Рег.№ 147. "Всё мы делим пополам". 9-11л.*


*146*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 4 возрастная категория: 12–14 лет*




*(Общее кол-во: 8 номеров)*




*116). Рег.№41. "Белай платок" (рус.нар.страдания). 12-14 л.* 


*170*

*117). Рег.№ 83. "До-ре-ми" 12-14 л.*


*160*

*118). Рег.№ 114. "Выбирай дороги" 12-14 л. * 


*174*

*119). Рег.№ 116. "Мы за мир" 12-14 л.*


*149*

*120). Рег.№ 140. "What Makes You Beautiful"  12-14 л. * 


*158*

*121). Рег.№ 150. "Песня о криницах". 12-14л. * 


*177*

*122). Рег.№ 160. "Поговори со мною, мама". 12-14л.*


*148*

*123). Рег.№ 162. "Улетай на крыльях ветра". 12-14л.*


*126*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*Хоровое пение. 1 возрастная категория: 3–5 лет*




*(Общее кол-во: 2 номера)*




*124). Рег.№ 31. "Молода бабуся" 3-5 л.*


*139*

*125). Рег.№ 93. "Дети войны". 3-5 л.* 


*129*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*Хоровое пение. 2 возрастная категория: 6–8 лет*




*(Общее кол-во: 8 номеров)*




*126). Рег.№ 15. "Моя Россия" 6-8 л.* 


*96*

*127). № Рег.61. "Про нас и детский сад" 6-8 л.*


*151*

*128). Рег.№ 68. "Лирическая песня". 6-8 л.* 


*137*

*129). Рег.№ 85. "Лучший садик наш". 6-8 л.* 


*132*

*130). Рег.№ 89. "Воспитательницы наши". 6-8 л.* 


*151*

*131). Рег.№ 97. "Зауралье". 6-8 л.* 


*110,5*

*132). Рег.№ 100. "До свиданья, дошкольное детство". 6-8 л.* 


*135,5*

*133). Рег.№ 164. "Настало время осени" 6-8 л.*


*143*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*Хоровое пение. 3 возрастная категория: 9–11 лет*




*(Общее кол-во: 4 номера)*




*134). Рег.№ 103. "У долі своя весна". 9-11 л.* 


*158*

*135). Рег.№ 106. "Аве Мария" 9-11 л.* 


*167*

*136). Рег.№ 149. "Panis Angelicus" 9-11л.* 


*172*

*137). Рег.№ 156. "Не уроните шарик" 9-11л.* 


*155*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*Хоровое пение. 4 возрастная категория: 12–14 лет*




*(Общее кол-во: 5 номеров)*




*138). Рег.№ 1. "Колыбельная для России" 12-14 л.* 


*171*

*139). Рег.№ 47. "Как на поле, на поляне" 12-14 л.* 


*172*

*140). Рег.№ 79. "Щедрик". 12-14 л.*


*178*

*141). Рег.№ 142. "Ковбойская песня" 12-14л.*


*149*

*142). Рег.№ 158. "Победа" 12-14л.*


*172*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*АВТОРСКАЯ ДЕТСКАЯ ПЕСНЯ (в исполнении автора или детей)*


*(Общее кол-во: 9 номеров)* 




*143). Рег.№ 49. "Мы с друзьями"*


*141*

*144). Рег.№ 56. "Для тебя"*


*172*

*145). Рег.№ 59. "Весеннее настроение"*


*175*

*146). Рег.№ 75. "Уходим в школу".* 


*140*

*147). Рег.№ 80. "Песенка-чудесенка".* 


*165*

*148). Рег.№ 105.  "Белая берёзка"*


*170*

*149). Рег.№ 112.  "Смешной дождик"*


*116*

*150). Рег.№ 118.  "Кискина звуковая игра"*


*138*

*151). Рег. № 134.  "Строгая мамаша"*


*147*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*ВИДЕОКЛИПЫ НА ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ*


*(Общее кол-во: 19 номеров)*




*152). Рег.№8. "Хоровод друзей"*


*158*

*153). Рег.№23. "Парасольки"*


*133,5*

*154). Рег.№39. "Матрёшки"*


*159*

*155). Рег.№ 51. "Лето"*


*161*

*156). Рег.№ 54. "Зимняя сказка"*


*168*

*157). Рег.№ 57. "Гимн маленьких новокузнечан"*


*148,5*

*158). Рег.№ 62. "Шел веселый Дед Мороз"*


*155*

*159). Рег.№ 66. "Милые взрослые"*


*146*

*160). Рег.№ 69. "Дарунки осені"*


*141,5*

*161). Рег.№ 72. "Сказка"*


*168,5*

*162). Рег.№ 77. "Начинаются чудеса"*


*155*

*163). Рег.№ 82. "Осень пришла"*


*165,5*

*164). Рег.№ 86. "Солнышко"*


*151*

*165). Рег.№ 90. "Осенний вальс"*


*158*

*166). Рег.№ 94. "Жил в лесу колючий ёжик"*


*157*

*167). Рег.№ 99. "Дядя Ваня"*


*169*

*168). Рег.№ 104. "Паровозик"*


*163*

*169). Рег.№ 120. "Мы просто другие"*


*160,5*

*170). Рег.№ 128. "Клип про маму"*


*149*

----------

070165 (03.10.2016), Larisa1982 (18.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), olga kh (04.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.10.2016), Vitolda (03.10.2016), Елабужанка (09.10.2016), Елена Дмитриевна (03.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.10.2016), зулико (04.03.2017), кэт радистка (10.10.2016), на.та.ли. (09.11.2016), РусЛена (03.10.2016), Тариэлька (05.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*1 место: 180 - 175 баллов
2 место: 174 - 170 баллов
3 место: 169 - 165 баллов

ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 1 возрастная категория: 3–5 лет. 
II МЕСТОРег.№ 76. "От носика до хвостика"  173 балла
Педагог: Пасько Ирина Ливериавна, Красноярский институт искусств, преподаватель фортепиано, хормейстер.
 Исполнитель: Мирослава Замятина.        

III МЕСТОРег.№ 115.  "Расскажи мне сказку, мама"  168,5 балла 
Педагоги: Кузнецова Елена Викторовна, г.Казань, МАДОУ №302;  Гибадуллина Альфия Каримуловна, г.Казань, МАДОУ №161.
Исполнитель: Кузнецова Арина.


ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 2 возрастная категория: 6–8 лет.
 I МЕСТОРег.№ 163. "Гармонь моя" 175 баллов 
Педагог: Талатынник Лариса Александровна Беларусь, Брестская обл. Ивановский район, аг. Одрижин. Одрижинская детская школа искусств.
Исполнитель: Павлюковец Ангелина.

II МЕСТО
Рег.№ 65. "На ладошках неба пляшут облака". 172 балла
Педагог: Кудинова Надежда Вячеславовна, г.Дмитров МДОУ № 3 "Сказка".
Исполнитель: Полозун Семён.

III МЕСТО
Рег.№ 78. "Молодая бабушка" 168 баллов
Педагог: Алхасова Татьяна Джеммовна, г. Балашов, МАДОУ д/с "Ивушка".
Исполнитель: Селифанова Арина.

Рег.№ 129.  "Кружевные сказки" 168 баллов
Педагог: Чистякова Татьяна Сергеевна, г.Череповец Вологодской области;  МАДОУ "Детский сад №109".
Исполнитель: Акишина Варвара.

Рег.№ 22. "Вместе хорошо" 166 баллов
Педагог: Дружинина Татьяна Владимировна, г.Вологда, МДОУ "Детский сад общеразвивающего вида № 1 "Карамель"
Исполнитель: Смирнова Дарья.

Рег.№ 18. "У вечного огня". 165 баллов
Педагог: Никитина Светлана Алексеевна, МО г. Красногорск, музыкальный руководитель МБДОУ №38.
Исполнитель: Никогосян Мария.


ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 3 возрастная категория: 9–11 лет.
I МЕСТО
Рег.№ 44. "Как пойду я на быструю речку". 178 баллов
Педагог: Трубченко Татьяна Леонидовна, п. Кромы Орловской области, МБУДО "Кромская ДШИ".
Исполнитель: Илья Стебаков.

Рег.№ 30. "В деревне ёжики"176 баллов
Педагог: Мишарина Елена Юрьевна руководитель вокального ансамбля, Йошкар-Ола
Исполнитель:  Юлия Карлина Образцовый коллектив РФ Детская вокальная студия "Звукоград"

II МЕСТО
Рег.№ 38. "Счастье русской земли" 172 балла 
Педагог: Логачёва Татьяна Ивановна, г. Белгород, гимназия №3.
Исполнитель: Котельникова Владислава.

Рег.№ 58. "Посвящаю Москве". 171 балл 
Педагог: Гутман Евгения Валерьевна, Краснотурьинск, Свердловской области. КДМШ № 1.
Исполнитель: Штромбергер Екатерина.

III МЕСТО
Рег.№ 53. "Кузя едет на коне". 168 баллов
Педагог: Буянова Юлия Александровна, г.Ростов-на-Дону, МБУ ДО ДШИ №7 им. Г.М. Балаева.
Исполнитель: Лазарова Вероника.

Рег.№ 20. "Бабочка". 166 баллов
Педагог: Ходасевич Марина Анатольевна, п. Абан Красноярского края.
Исполнитель: Зайцева Виктория.

Рег.№ 113. "Hora din Moldova" 166 баллов
Педагог: Лисовая Ирина Владимировна, г.Николаев, Украина, БТДЮ Ингульского района.
Исполнитель: Данич Ольга.


ВОКАЛ-СОЛО 4 возрастная категория: 12–14 лет.

I МЕСТОРег.№ 109. "Мама" 180 баллов
Педагог: Алексеева Светлана Ивановна, Беларусь, г.Щучин, дворец творчества детей и молодёжи
Исполнитель: Бекиш Полина.

III МЕСТОРег.№155. "По сеничкам Дуняшенька"  169 баллов
Педагог: Неймеровец Екатерина Александровна, Петрозаводск, МОУ ДО "Детская музыкально-хоровая школа".
Исполнитель: Кучко Татьяна.

Рег.№ 101. "Весна"167 баллов
Педагог: Хайрулина Наталья Александровна, Свердловская область посёлок Горноуральский, ДШИ.
Исполнитель: Максимченко Серафима.

Рег.№ 84. "Мама" 165 баллов
Педагог: Никитина Татьяна Сергеевна, г.Архангельск, Гимназия №24, Педагог дополнительного образования.
Исполнитель: Жезлова Полина.


ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 1 возрастная категория: 3–5 лет.

III МЕСТОРег.№ 138."Пусть всегда будет солнце" (на башкирском яз.) 167 баллов
Педагог: Ахметгалиева Айгуль Салаватовна, г. Уфа, МБДОУ "Башкирский детский сад №40"
Исполнитель: "Кояшкай"


ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 2 возрастная категория: 6–8 лет.
II МЕСТО
Рег.№ 52. "Мы шагаем как солдаты"  171 балл
Педагог: Захарова Юлия Викторовна, Кривой Рог  Комунальное дошкольное учебное заведение №203.
Исполнители: Захаров Ярослав, Крук Руслан.

III МЕСТО
Рег.№ 71. "Деда-непоседа" 166 баллов
Педагог: Таюкина Светлана Петровна, г. Северск Томской области, Муниципальное бюджетное дошкольное образовательное учреждение "Центр развития ребенка - детский сад № 59"
Исполнитель: вокальная группа "Звездочки".


ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 3 возрастная категория: 9–11 лет

II МЕСТОРег.№ 122.  "Папа мой"  173,5 балла
Педагог: Диканова Наталья Анатольевна, Красноярский край, г.Сосновоборск, ДК "Мечта".
Исполнители: дуэт Казачук Евгения и Михайловская Евгения.

III МЕСТОРег.№ 10. "Здравствуй, Счастье!" 167 баллов
Педагог: Ходасевич Марина Анатольевна, п. Абан Красноярского края.
Исполнитель: "Хвостики-косички".


ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ 4 возрастная категория: 12–14 лет.

I МЕСТОРег.№ 150. "Песня о криницах". 177 баллов
Педагог: Диканова Наталья Анатольевна, Красноярский край, г.Сосновоборск. ГДК" Мечта". Композитор, художественный руководитель образцового вокального ансамбля "Изумрудный город".
Исполнитель: образцовый вокальный ансамбль "Изумрудный город".

II МЕСТОРег.№ 114. "Выбирай дороги" 174 балла
Педагог: Алексеева Светлана Ивановна, Беларусь, г.Щучин, дворец творчества детей и молодёжи.
Исполнитель: квартет "Апрель".

Рег.№ 41. "Белай платок" (рус.нар.страдания). 170 баллов
Педагог: Буянова Юлия Александровна, г.Ростов-на-Дону, МБУ ДО ДШИ №7 им. Г.М. Балаева
Исполнитель: дуэт "Кудеса" (Симеренко Ева и Ольховая Алиса).


Хоровое пение. 1 возрастная категория: 3–5 лет.
Места не присуждались



Хоровое пение. 2 возрастная категория: 6–8 лет. 
Места не присуждались


Хоровое пение. 3 возрастная категория: 9–11 лет.

II МЕСТОРег.№ 149. "Panis Angelicus" 172 балла
Педагог: Неймеровец Екатерина Александровна,  г.Петрозаводск, МОУ ДО "Детская музыкально-хоровая школа".
Исполнитель: средний хор "Лаулу".

III МЕСТОРег.№ 106. "Аве Мария" 167 баллов
Педагог: Хайрулина Наталья Александровна, Свердловская область, посёлок Горноуральский, музыкальное отделение ДШИ.
Исполнитель: хор Утро.


Хоровое пение. 4 возрастная категория: 12–14 лет. 

I МЕСТО
Рег.№ 79. "Щедрик". 178 баллов
Педагог: Алиева Екатерина Владимировна, Качканар, МУДО "Детская музыкальная школа".
Исполнитель: Хор средних и старших классов.

II МЕСТО
Рег.№ 47. "Как на поле, на поляне"  172 балла
Педагог: Буянова Юлия Александровна, г.Ростов-на-Дону, МБУ ДО ДШИ №7 им. Г.М. Балаева.
Исполнитель: ансамбль народной песни "Кудеса".

Рег.№ 158. "Победа"  172 балла
Педагог:* *Сачкова Светлана Капитоновна*, г.*Санкт-Петербург, ГБОУ гимназия №397 Кировского района Санкт - Петербурга им. Г.В. Старовойтовой.
**Исполнитель: Хор гимназии №397.

Рег.№ 1. "Колыбельная для России" 171 балл
Педагог: Люгаева Ольга Сергеевна * *г. Оленегорск , Мурманской области*
*Исполнитель:* *Старший Хор Хорового Отделения Детской Музыкальной Школы.*



*АВТОРСКАЯ ДЕТСКАЯ ПЕСНЯ (в исполнении автора или детей)* 
*I МЕСТО*
*Рег.№ 59."Весеннее настроение" 175 баллов
Автор Евтодьева Алла Анатольевна ,город Калуга.
Исполнитель: Евтодьева Алла.

**II МЕСТО**Рег.№ 56."Для тебя"172 балла
Автор: Некрасова Лариса Валентиновна г. Троицк Челябинской области МБДОУ "Центр развития ребёнка-детский сад №31"
Исполнитель: Балгумбаева Алина*

*Рег.№ 105.  "Белая берёзка" 170 баллов
Автор: Конопелько Ольга Серафимовна , г. Юрга, Кемеровской области,  МБДОУ ДСКВ № 35 "Звёздочка"
Исполнитель: Ангарская Александра.

III МЕСТОРег.№ 80. "Песенка-чудесенка".  165 баллов
Автор: Сивухина Ольга Александровна.
Исполнитель:  "Подсолнушки".


ВИДЕОКЛИПЫ НА ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ

III МЕСТО**
Рег.№ 99. "Дядя Ваня"  169 баллов
Создатель клипа: Марьин Валерий Александрович ,Свердловская обл., г.Верхняя Салда, МАУК ЦК ДК (дворец культуры им. Г.Д. Агаркого).
Исполнитель: вокальная студия "Папины Дети"

Рег.№ 72.  "Сказка" 168,5 балла
Создатель клипа: Баринова Ирина Борисовна ,г.Пенза, филиал №2 "Кроха" МБДОУ детский сад №109 города Пензы.
Исполнитель: детская студия "Дельфин".

Рег.№ 54. "Зимняя сказка" 168 баллов
Создатель клипа: Горбунова Светлана Николаевна  ,Томская область, г. Северск, МБДОУ "Детский сад № 35"
Исполнитель: Ирина Богушевская*.

----------

Karamel (04.10.2016), Larisa1982 (21.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (04.10.2016), кэт радистка (10.10.2016), на.та.ли. (09.11.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*
ГРАН ПРИ



№109 "Мама"  муз.А.Розанов, сл.Т Назарова






На I Международном детском вокальном конкурсе IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016" 

Из 170  номеров, участвующих в Конкурсе, единственный номер набрал максимальное количество баллов среди всех членов жюри: 180 баллов (из 180 возможных!!!)

Итак, представляем всеобщему вниманию АБСОЛЮТНОГО ПОБЕДИТЕЛЯ, набравшего максимальное количество баллов: 

Алексеева Светлана Ивановна 
Ник на форуме FM1
 Среднее-специальное образование(Лидское муз.училище),дирижёр хора,  учитель музыки.
Беларусь,г.Щучин,дворец творчества детей и молодёжи

Исполнитель Бекиш Полина
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ПЕДАГОГА И 
ЕЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНУЮ ВОКАЛИСТКУ!!!


 
*

----------

adonaya (02.10.2016), aichka (01.10.2016), alla-mus (03.10.2016), ambra (01.10.2016), a_k_gib (06.10.2016), FM1 (01.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), ivano (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), Kseniy92 (02.10.2016), Larisa1982 (18.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), MarinaMi (15.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), pet30 (02.10.2016), SNAR (02.10.2016), tanuha (07.10.2016), ttanya (04.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016), vlada 05 (12.10.2016), ~Марина~ (02.10.2016), Айгуль (02.10.2016), Александр Зорин (02.10.2016), АннаОс (13.01.2017), Валиулина Ирина (02.10.2016), гномик (02.10.2016), гунька (02.10.2016), Дания (02.10.2016), Дюймовочка (05.10.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (10.10.2016), кэт радистка (10.10.2016), Левадана (02.10.2016), Леди N (02.10.2016), Лильчик (24.10.2020), Марийка-Умница (08.11.2016), Наташкин (01.12.2016), нонна (03.10.2016), ольга марущак (02.10.2016), РусЛена (02.10.2016), Сентябринка (02.10.2016), Солодок (02.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (02.10.2016), Тариэлька (05.10.2016), Херсон-75 (02.10.2016), Худрук72 (02.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Приз Зрительских симпатий 



№151. "Залетела к нам оса". I Международный детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016" 








На I Международном детском вокальном конкурсе IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016" 


Участник, набравший, наибольшее количество просмотров: 



Марина Желобанова

Республика Казахстан,
г.Павлодар, ГККП «Ясли-сад №51»



 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!  



*

----------

adonaya (02.10.2016), alla-mus (03.10.2016), a_k_gib (06.10.2016), FM1 (05.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), ivano (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), kasatkinaog (03.10.2016), Kseniy92 (02.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), olga kh (02.10.2016), ttanya (04.10.2016), Дания (02.10.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (10.10.2016), кэт радистка (10.10.2016), Левадана (02.10.2016), Лорис (02.10.2016), на.та.ли. (09.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (02.10.2016), Херсон-75 (02.10.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Профессиональное независимое Жюри 
Первого международного вокального онлайн конкурса IN-KU 
"Песенная Карусель 2016"!
*

*Зайкина Марина Вениаминовна - председатель жюри*;   владелец и администратор портала;  Президент Международного Общественного Движения «Интернациональный Дом  Творчества» МОД ИН-КУ;  бизнес тренер SMM;  профессиональный музыкант с  большим опытом работы в педагогической деятельности.


*Евтодьева Алла Анатольевна*  - член оргкомитета конкурса;  музыкальный руководитель высшей квалификационной категории;  Заслуженный учитель России;  автор и разработчик методики игрового обучения пению;  автор детских песен, имеющих популярность  во многих странах мира; ведущий лектор курсов музыкальных руководителей детского сада и член аттестационной комиссии; автор и модератор творческой музыкальной мастерской Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой, раздела БИС ИНКУ Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой.  
*Алла Евтодьева является и участником конкурса, НО!!! сама НЕ СТАВИЛА оценки своему номеру, его оценивал Председатель и другие члены жюри. ОБЪЕКТИВНОСТЬ БЫЛА СОБЛЮДЕНА!!!!*


*Анисимова Светлана Анатольевна* -  член оргкомитета и технический координатор конкурса;  музыкальный руководитель высшей квалификационной категории; супермодератор форума Inter-Kultur Haus- Интернациональный Дом Творчества;  менеджер по работе с общественностью;  официальный представитель конкурса в социальных сетях: ФБ, ВК, ОК.


*Сёмина Лариса Рудольфовна*  -  профессор ВлГУ, г.Владимир (Россия); заслуженный работник культуры России;  Директор международного конкурса "Звёздные врата" (г.Суздаль, Россия); председатель жюри по вокалу всероссийских и международных конкурсов;  эксперт международного класса по вокалу ФМД "Надежды Европы";  автор творческого блога Онлайн - школа эстрадно-джазового вокала.


*Зорин Александр Вячеславович* - звукорежиссёр;  аранжировщик;  участник межрегионального проекта "Музыкальный Альянс";  автор творческой Мастерской ЗВУКА  «Помощь в подготовке фонограмм»; один из авторов проекта Бутика Интеллектуальной Собственности IN-KU: Совместная работа А. Зорина и М. Мельник с авторами детских песен.


*Мельник Марина Васильевна* - музыкальный руководитель высшей квалификационной категории (МБДОУ №1 п.г.т. Жешарт Республики Коми);  вокалистка;  участница межрегионального проекта "Музыкальный Альянс"; одна из авторов проекта Бутика Интеллектуальной Собственности IN-KU Совместная работа А. Зорина и М. Мельник с авторами детских песен.


*Баринова Ирина Борисовна* - музыкальный руководитель высшей квалификационной категории (филиал №2 "Кроха" МБДОУ детский сад №109 г.Пензы); клипмейкер;  автор творческой мастерской Мастерская Ирины Vitolda, автор темы Помогу увидеть музыку (раздел "Креатив-фриланс" БИС ИНКУ). 
*Ирина Баринова является и участником конкурса, НО!!! сама НЕ СТАВИЛА оценки своим номерам, их оценивал Председатель и другие члены жюри. ОБЪЕКТИВНОСТЬ БЫЛА СОБЛЮДЕНА!!!!*

*Благодарим всех участников и зрителей Первого международного вокального онлайн конкурса IN-KU "Песенная Карусель 2016"! Спасибо за вашу активность, терпение и понимание! Ждём Вас на следующих конкурсах! Оставайтесь с нами!*

----------

adonaya (02.10.2016), aichka (02.10.2016), alla-mus (03.10.2016), a_k_gib (06.10.2016), Borkova Pavlovo (02.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), ivano (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), Larisa1982 (18.10.2016), Lempi (02.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), Mazaykina (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), olga kh (02.10.2016), SNAR (02.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.10.2016), ttanya (04.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016), Александр Зорин (02.10.2016), Дания (02.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (02.10.2016), Ирина Ивановна (07.11.2016), кэт радистка (10.10.2016), Леди N (02.10.2016), Марийка-Умница (08.11.2016), на.та.ли. (09.11.2016), Олюр (02.10.2016), РусЛена (03.10.2016), Солодок (02.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (02.10.2016), Тариэлька (05.10.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*От всей души поздравляю ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ!!!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/11609084m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

aichka (02.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), Larisa1982 (18.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), SNAR (02.10.2016), tanuha (08.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016), Айгуль (02.10.2016), Дюймовочка (05.10.2016), нонна (03.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), Сентябринка (02.10.2016), Солодок (02.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (02.10.2016)

----------


## РусЛена

Поздравляем нашу Светлану Ивановну и её замечательных воспитанниц!Мы в вас всегда верим и не сомневаемся в ваших талантах!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

aichka (02.10.2016), ambra (02.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), Larisa1982 (18.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016)

----------


## Солодок

*Поздравляю ВСЕХ  победителей!!!!  Так держать!!!* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

aichka (02.10.2016), ambra (02.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), Larisa1982 (18.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Айгуль (02.10.2016), Олюр (02.10.2016)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Победителям конкурса Ура!!!
Поздравляю от всей души!
Спасибо всем участникам конкурса и жюри!
Удачи и дальнейших творческих побед!
Благодарю авторов, педагогов и исполнителей
за доставленное эстетическое удовольствие!*

----------

aichka (02.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), mishel61 (02.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Айгуль (02.10.2016), Олюр (02.10.2016), РусЛена (02.10.2016)

----------


## Айгуль

а мне понравился номер 144.песня "Зуб молочный". жаль, что не дали мальчику места.очень веселый, непосредственный, артистичный ребенок)

----------

GhTa (02.10.2016), irinavalalis (02.10.2016)

----------


## Светинка

Здравствуйте! Поздравляю победителей!!! Конкурс замечательный!!! Спасибо организаторам! Как узнать сколько баллов набрала моя исполнительница? Призовые места - это лауреаты. А остальные?

----------


## агидак

Здравствуйте как заказать платный документ  для своих участников. Спастибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Как узнать сколько баллов набрала моя исполнительница?


Ищите свой номер в списке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5263385




> Призовые места - это лауреаты. А остальные?


Победители - занявшие 1 место в своей номинации и возрастной категории. 
Призёры - занявшие 2 или 3 место соответственно. 
Участники конкурса - все остальные.  




> Здравствуйте как заказать платный документ  для своих участников.


Ответ здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5263215

----------


## Valenta

Приятно очень, что и говорить,
В компании такой достойной быть!
СПАСИБО всем, кто искренне переживал,
И голос свой за номер мой отдал!
Организаторам СПАСИБО за труды,
Надеемся, планируете вы,
Традиционным сделать конкурсный вокал,
Чтоб каждый своё счастье попытал.
Всех тех, кто в тройке лидеров, сердечно ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
Успехов творческих и вдохновения желаю!
Ну, и вообще всем-всем участникам проекта,
Творить, дерзать, а следующим летом,
Собраться вместе здесь опять,
Других увидеть и себя, конечно, показать!
[img]http://*********ru/11631267m.png[/img]

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), Kseniy92 (04.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), mishel61 (02.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), olga kh (02.10.2016), SNAR (04.10.2016), tanuha (07.10.2016), ttanya (14.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016), Айгуль (03.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), РусЛена (02.10.2016), Солодок (02.10.2016), Тариэлька (05.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Поздравляю победителей!!! Браво!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/11609806.jpg[/img]

----------

a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), GhTa (02.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), Larisa1982 (21.10.2016), lenik (02.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.10.2016), NikTanechka (02.10.2016), SNAR (03.10.2016), Valenta (02.10.2016), Vitolda (03.10.2016), Айгуль (03.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), РусЛена (02.10.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

От всей души поздравляю победителей! Всем успехов, творчества, неиссякаемой энергии, благодарных родителей и понимающую администрацию! Организаторам и жюри -огромная благодарность за их труд! Ждем новых конкурсов!

----------

FM1 (03.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), РусЛена (04.10.2016)

----------


## полифония

Уважаемая Марина,хочу уточнить,№101 Соло 12-14 лет 167 баллов ,но в призовых местах её нет,это ошибка? Извините за беспокойство.

----------


## mochalova19

*От всей души поздравляю победителей конкурса! Удачи и новых побед!*
[img]http://*********ru/11628142.gif[/img]

----------

a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (03.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), Larisa1982 (21.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Айгуль (03.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), РусЛена (04.10.2016)

----------


## Ада

*ПОБЕДИТЕЛЯМ -БРАВО! 
ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ - УДАЧИ И НОВЫХ УСПЕХОВ! 
ЧЛЕНАМ ЖЮРИ - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА РАБОТУ И УВАЖЕНИЕ!* 
[img]http://*********ru/11618931.gif[/img]

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (03.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), tanuha (08.10.2016), Valenta (04.10.2016), Айгуль (03.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), РусЛена (04.10.2016)

----------


## FM1

Хочу искренне  поблагодарить от себя и своих воспитанников всех организаторов этого чудесного конкурса за  Ваш  кропотливый труд и высокую оценку наших номеров! Форуму -удачи и процветания! А полюбившемуся нам конкурсу-  долгих лет и талантливых участников! Огромное Вам спасибо!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), ambra (03.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Valenta (04.10.2016), Vitolda (03.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), РусЛена (04.10.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Рада присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям. Спасибо организаторам конкурса  за возможность попробовать свои силы, показать своих воспитанников. Рада поздравить победителей конкурса. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (05.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016)

----------


## LISA-ALISKI

Здравствуйте! Номер 113 получил 166 баллов. Место не присудили?

----------


## Нататулечка

Поздравление победителям, а организаторам- пожелание:  может,в следующий раз стоит разделить академическое, наолдное  пение и эстрадное? И нигде не встречала на конкурсах, чтобы гран-при и 1 место присуждалось одному исполнителю.

----------


## ambra

Поздравляю всех победителей конкурса!  

Спасибо организаторам и членам жюри за ваш труд!

Хочется поблагодарить всех участников конкурса! Мы увидели много отличных номеров и услышали много красивых песен в вашем исполнении! 

Желаю всем успехов и высокой оценки вашего труда!
Обладательнице Гран-при и педагогу - БРАВО! Голосовала за вас и писала комментарий к видео!

----------

a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (05.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (04.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Айгуль (04.10.2016), РусЛена (04.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Номер 113 получил 166 баллов. Место не присудили?


Изначально, нижняя оценка была 168 баллов. И Поэтому, все, у кого было 165-167 - не вошли в призовую категорию. В последний момент я решила исправить и дать возможность бОльшему количеству участников стать победителями. Но добавить победителей сразу не получилось, у меня пропал интернет и я не могла вообще зайти на форум. Как только связь восстановилась- списки изменили.  Теперь у нас не 30 победителей, а 40! Поздравляем!!!!

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), FM1 (05.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (04.10.2016), NikTanechka (07.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Vitolda (07.10.2016), ~Марина~ (04.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), РусЛена (04.10.2016)

----------


## LISA-ALISKI

Спасибо большое!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Tender:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> а организаторам- пожелание: может,в следующий раз стоит разделить академическое, наолдное пение и эстрадное?


Наталья Алексеевна, признаюсь, мы в жюри рассматривали такой вариант, но в результате отказались от него. И сейчас убедились, что правильно сделали. Посмотрите, у нас в сумме вышло 40 лауреатов конкурса. Если бы мы раздробили каждую номинацию и возрастную категорию ещё и на 3 жанра (академическое, народное и эстрадное пение), то победителей и призёров оказалось бы в 3 раза больше! И почти каждый из участников конкурса получил бы какое-нибудь место. Какая уж тут борьба и здоровая конкуренция?.. :Meeting:  Для этого нужно тысячи участников, а не 170, как у нас. Не говоря о том, что Марине АДМИНовне пришлось бы год невылазно из интернета заполнять всем дипломы и свидетельства.)) 
Так что, действуем, как в детском «Голосе» - берём всех голосистых и оцениваем, независимо, в каком жанре исполняется песня. :Grin: 




> И нигде не встречала на конкурсах, чтобы гран-при и 1 место присуждалось одному исполнителю.


*Гран-при* - наивысшая награда Конкурса. Присуждается по решению жюри участникам из числа обладателей Первых мест во всех номинациях. Расшифровывается понятие «Гран-при», как абсолютный победитель. Гран-при является необязательным и может не присуждаться никому. Это общеизвестный факт. Возможно, в других конкурсах Гран-при присуждают по-другому, это их дело.))




> Изначально, нижняя оценка была 168 баллов. И Поэтому, все, у кого было 165-167 - не вошли в призовую категорию. В последний момент я решила исправить и дать возможность бОльшему количеству участников стать победителями. Но добавить победителей сразу не получилось, у меня пропал интернет и я не могла вообще зайти на форум. Как только связь восстановилась- списки изменили. Теперь у нас не 30 победителей, а 40! Поздравляем!!!!


Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Очень рада за новых лауреатов конкурса! :Yahoo:  Спасибо нашему дорогому Председателю жюри за её щедрость и доброту! :Tender:

----------

aichka (05.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), Mazaykina (08.10.2016), NikTanechka (07.10.2016), olga kh (04.10.2016), SNAR (10.10.2016), Valenta (04.10.2016), Vitolda (07.10.2016), ~Марина~ (04.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016)

----------


## Таникоо

Здравствуйте, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям победителей, но у меня вопрос: в списках баллов нет ни рег. №157, ни песни"Башмачки" соло 6-8 лет, его совсем никак не оценили? Или номер плох, что его и в список не включили, хотелось бы оценку получить от профессионалов, но не нашла. Спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> в списках баллов нет ни рег. №157, ни песни"Башмачки" соло 6-8 лет


Татьяна Александровна, извините нас, пожалуйста! Ваш номер случайно пропустили, когда переносили итоги из протоколов сюда в тему. :Blush2:  Хорошо, что Вы заметили и сказали! Сейчас отредактировала итоговый пост и вписала Ваши баллы. Смотрите в списке:

45). Рег.№ 157. "Башмачки" 6-8 л. Вокал-соло
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5263385




> его совсем никак не оценили? Или номер плох, что его и в список не включили


Ну что Вы, Татьяна Александровна, как можно? Недостойные международного конкурса номера мы отклоняли сразу на предварительном просмотре! А Ваш приняли без всяких нарушений и нареканий, присвоили рег.номер, залили на ютуб, поместили в тему для пользовательского голосования, оценили. При переносе итогов в эту тему случайно пропустили, потому что номеров и цифр много, вот и перескочили.

Прямо как в сказке! "Золушка так торопилась, что потеряла одну туфельку". А мы потеряли ваши "Башмачки!" :Grin:  Теперь всё в порядке, "Башмачки" найдены, можно танцевать!))

----------

mishel61 (06.10.2016), olga kh (05.10.2016), Таникоо (05.10.2016)

----------


## a_k_gib

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ   ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ!*
Спасибо за труд - членам жюри!
Огромная благодарность Марине - идейному вдохновителю, спонсору..... и просто хорошему человеку!

----------

FM1 (07.10.2016), Mazaykina (08.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (07.10.2016), olga kh (07.10.2016), ~Марина~ (07.10.2016), Елабужанка (09.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016)

----------


## SNAR

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ, ПРИЗЕРОВ и ВСЕХ УЧАСТНИКОВ!!! А ТАКЖЕ  ОРГАНИЗАТОРОВ, ВДОХНОВИТЕЛЕЙ, ПЕСЕННОГО ИСКУССТВА ПОЧИТАТЕЛЕЙ и ЦЕНИТЕЛЕЙ!*

----------

FM1 (11.10.2016), Larisa1982 (21.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (10.10.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), Олюр (15.10.2016)

----------


## adonaya

От души поздравляю всех победителей конкурса!
Выражаю огромную благодарность членам жюри, Марине АДМИНовне и всем, кто помогал в организации и проведении конкурса! Вы проделали огромную работу совершенно за бесплатно.
Думаю, что не одна я задумывалась об этом: может введёте чисто символический оргвзнос? Рублей 100 хотя бы - и мы, педагоги - не обеднеем, и вам - организаторам - хоть  элементарная оплата трафика.
И вопрос: скажите, пожалуйста, у меня лауреат 3степени и два лауреата 2й. Я правильно поняла, что мне теперь пришлют дипломы на почту? Если да, то когда ожидать, а если нет, то поправьте меня, пожалуйста.
Благодарю

----------

nezabudka-8s (10.10.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> может введёте чисто символический оргвзнос? Рублей 100 хотя бы - и мы, педагоги - не обеднеем, и вам - организаторам - хоть элементарная оплата трафика.


Спасибо большое, Юлечка, за предложение! :Oj:  Наш конкурс бесплатный для участников, без вступительных оргвзносов. Жюри работало на чистом энтузиазме, потому что не всё в жизни меряется деньгами, иногда нужно совершать добрые дела просто так, во благо других людей, в нашем случае - во благо талантливых форумчан. "Талантам надо помогать, бездарности пробьются сами!" :Grin: 

А если у наших форумчан возникнет желание материально помочь форуму, всегда можно это сделать. :Blush2:  Подробности здесь:
Финансовая поддержка форума




> у меня лауреат 3степени и два лауреата 2й.


Юлия, пользуясь случаем, поздравляю Вас от души! :flower:  Очень понравились ваши номера! :Ok: 




> Я правильно поняла, что мне теперь пришлют дипломы на почту? Если да, то когда ожидать, а если нет, то поправьте меня, пожалуйста.


Да, всё правильно поняли. Только это будет не сразу. Почитайте, что написала Марина Вениаминовна в этой теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...08#post5263208

----------

adonaya (11.10.2016), Larisa1982 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*УРА! Беларусь рулит! Очень рада за земляков! Светлана Ивановна поздравляю! Прекрасный номер!!!*

----------

FM1 (16.10.2016), Larisa1982 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие участники и лауреаты!
Наконец-то, вы можете получить документы, подтверждающие ваше участие в конкурсе!!!
Вот такие дипломы международного образца и дизайна я начинаю рассылать.
Спасибо нашему дизайнеру, с этих документов мы начинаем вводить новый корпоративный дизайн. Начало положено!
Рекомендации для распечатки- бумагу брать 200гр/m2 (плотную).* 

*1 Место

*[IMG]http://*********ru/11979326.jpg[/IMG]

*2 место*

[IMG]http://*********ru/11982398.jpg[/IMG]

*3 место*

[img]http://*********ru/12012023.jpg[/img]

----------

Larisa1982 (28.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (28.10.2016), olga kh (28.10.2016), Олюр (30.10.2016)

----------


## 11екате

*Mazaykina*,  здравствуйте, хочу заказать диплом участника и диплом о размещении материала на сайте, что мне нужно сделать для этого?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> хочу заказать диплом участника и диплом о размещении материала на сайте, что мне нужно сделать для этого?


Ответ здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5263215

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие победители!
Вы можете  скачать свои дипломы здесь, *Vkotakte*
Или в *форумском альбоме* здесь.
Или ждите, когда я пришлю вам по емейлу.

----------

olga kh (05.11.2016), Valenta (05.11.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Друзья!
Все дипломы победителям я отправила. 
Если вдруг кто не получил, обязательно мне напишите, я повторю.*

----------

Mike (05.11.2016), olga kh (05.11.2016), Valenta (05.11.2016), Ирина Гордеева (05.11.2016), Олюр (08.11.2016)

----------


## Mike

Мариночка, здравствуйте! Спасибо Вам огромное за работу! Диплом, который Вы прислали немножечко с ошибкой. На немецком одна фамилия и имя, а на русском - другая. Алиева Екатерина - Хор 1 место. Можно как-то переделать? С уважением, Михаил Алиев.

----------


## Mazaykina

Простите,  Миша. Видимо заработалась.  Но переделывать придётся ВСЕ! Я забыла про печать!!!!!

----------

Mike (05.11.2016), olga kh (05.11.2016)

----------


## Mike

Оооооо! Столько работы! Дай вам Бог сил и терпенья! Ну и мы форумчане, думаю чем можем поможем! И ещё раз спасибо Вам за прекрасное дело!!!

----------


## Олюр

_Мариночка, спасибо за дипломы, за  конкурс, за время и силы, потраченные на него.
Благодарю всех членов жюри и тех, кто голосовал за  мою "Берёзку"._

 :007:  :007:  :007:

----------

nezabudka-8s (06.11.2016), olga kh (06.11.2016)

----------


## нонна

> *Друзья!
> Все дипломы победителям я отправила. 
> Если вдруг кто не получил, обязательно мне напишите, я повторю.*


Мариночка, здравствуйте! Вопрос по Дипломам платным. Сейчас появилось распоряжение, что переводы в Россию из Украины не возможны (мне так ответили в Сбербанке). Как Вы поняли я с Украины. Очень хочется  получить Диплом - это большая честь для моего коллектива и меня. Каким ещё способом можно переправить 400 рублей? Спасибо большое за терпение и Ваш труд.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Каким ещё способом можно переправить 400 рублей?


Не переживайте, я в теме дам реквизиты для украинских участников.
Дорогие победители!!!
Только что отправила новые варианты с печатями. Если кому прислала 2 раза, извините, запуталась с этими отправками  :Taunt: 
Если вы не получили документ- обязательно напишите. 
По поводу платных документов- как только разберусь с хореографическими дипломами, сразу начну принимать заявки на платные Дипломы и свидетельства.

----------

olga kh (07.11.2016), нонна (08.11.2016)

----------


## Mike

Мариночка! Спасибо Вам огромное! Всё получили!

----------

Mazaykina (07.11.2016)

----------


## LISA-ALISKI

Здравствуйте! Диплом получили, спасибо большое! Подскажите пожалуйста, а можно ли будет заказать еще диплом на коллектив?

----------


## FM1

Марина,здравствуйте! Диплом гран-при получила 3 раза))) ! Спасибо! А квартет 2 место не было ещё.

----------


## Айгуль

большое спасибо за дипломы! Марина, я хочу тоже заказать диплом на наш коллектив, чтоб фамилии детей были вписаны. это им для портфолио. если нужно, оплатим.

----------


## olga kh

Мариша, спасибо большое! Все получила...Тоже жду ответ на вопрос, который задала Айгуль...

----------


## FM1

Спасибо! Все дипломы получила!

----------


## елена1234

Марина, хотим  участвовать  в следующем вокальном конкурсе. Когда планируете  дать новый старт??

----------


## ольга коробова

Мы бы тоже поучаствовали в конкурсе. Сообщите, когда стартует второй вокальный конкурс. Спасибо за организацию таких нужных мероприятий!

----------

